# New Wheel cleaner



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

Don't know if you guys have seen this new wheel microfiber brush by a company called Woollywormit, just seen the video on YouTube and looks very interesting, they don't ship outside of the 50 states though ☹, here's the video


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Pretty sure you can pick these up in super markets etc for pennies. Just a microfibre noodle wheel brush.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielRM (Jan 11, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Pretty sure you can pick these up in super markets etc for pennies. Just a microfibre noodle wheel brush.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I agree, looks very cheap.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

It does look cheap, the wheel nut sponge looks a good idea, but again it looks cheap and like it wouldn't last long. 
Almost identical brush already available on eBay for less than £2!


----------



## dannnylee (Sep 28, 2018)

￡6.19 | Lucullan Design Form Fitting Recessed Lug Nut Wheel Cleaning Brush With Handle and Removable Insert Sponge
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bgP9oiW5

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

You have to watch the video, it actually has quite a nice internal construction. Completely unique, and nothing like a bit of bendy wire with a noodle mitt attached. Looks to be more flat, and the inner even has a kink to clean barrels (you’ll see what I mean when you see the cover off). 

Of course it’ll have the detailing tax applied, but hopefully not too bad. Depends on your wheel design whether it suits you. 

I’d like a comparison against a MF Madness flat brush, as this looks quite thick. But Pan hasn’t done a particularly good job of demonstrating it; he makes it look quite clumsy. 

Still, nice to see an evolution on a flat MF ‘brush’

Edit: 24 dollars, so if it’s 24 quid, still a good deal compared to the Gyeon/MF madness brush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks an interesting product and as @tosh says, good to see some evolution of the flat microfibre brush...cost could be an issue though...


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I like the flat noodle brushs like in the eBay clip. They fit well between the wheel barrel and brake calliper. And have the flexibility to get behind spokes. This looks good but it ain’t going to be cheap. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

They are now selling in the UK due to lots of interest, gonna order one on Monday.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

in2detailing announced this a few days ago:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=411754

A bit steep for me at £24.99


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I used a noodle “duster” that was almost exactly the same, although longer so I folded the end of it over. It was from B&M bargains I think. It has lasted for 3 years and still looks fine (have machine washed the cover a few tines). 

It looks like someone has put *some* thought into this product. However, it’s probably just a noodle duster from alibaba where they’ve asked the designer to make it a bit shorter and stick some sponge on the end. 

Personally I have found wheel AF wheel Woolies which can be bought for around 15% more for the three to be far more effective that the duster I once used. I find the “detailing tax” really frustrating! Sure if you’ve spent a lot of time and money on design it deserves a premium price but these non detailing versions are no more than £2 and I don’t think slight design modifications and a bit sponge warrant a 1200% increase in value!


----------

